# Run-in shelter



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

The run in shed I have for my four horses is 16 ft by 40 ft (approx.). I should think you could make one shelter 12 ft by 24 ft for the horse and pony combo and the other one 12 x 12. You could go a bit smaller but if you are working with OSB or plywood that come in 4x8 sheets it makes less cutting on your part and the horses don't mind the extra space. Also, as an fyi, we've put metal sheeting on top of OSB in our shelter as the OSB was deteriorating - each panel covers 3 ft wide and is cut by the manufacturer to the length you want.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My 16 x 16 often had 4 horses in it. No one wanted to stand in the back section which is 12 x 16. A gate divides them with an opening in each to the shared pasture. The only time they were inside was when the bugs came out and they liked to bunch up to take advantage of switching tails.


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you! 
Just one more question, how high should the ceiling be? The roof is going to be one of those slant ones. So how high should the highest and lowest parts be? I was thinking 12 or 14ft for the highest part and 10 for the lowest part, or is that too low?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Gwyneth said:


> Thank you!
> Just one more question, how high should the ceiling be? The roof is going to be one of those slant ones. So how high should the highest and lowest parts be? I was thinking 12 or 14ft for the highest part and 10 for the lowest part, or is that too low?


10' is good for the low side. The high side should really depend on the snow load that you get and how you build the roof. I assume you gets lots, so you want to have a larger pitch to the roof. I would go with 14 feet if possible.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Ours is a little over 8 ft on the back side and 11 ft on the front or open side.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

It's best to have as little wall as possible with multiple horses, as the alpha can trap the beta in a corner otherwise.


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

I think I'll go with 12X12 for the small shelter and 12X24 for the larger shelter with the roof being 14 at the highest and 12 at the lowest for both shelters.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I went with rafters because of snow load. I've seen snow approaching 3' deep on the roofs and the last thing I want is them caving in.


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

Rafters are a good idea, we'll go with those as well then.


----------

